# WTB: C WARD TRIDENT PRO 600



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

*WTB: C WARD TRIDENT PRO 600*


View Advert


Ideally old logo white face and black bezel. 43mm. Possibly interested in a vintage version as well




*Advertiser*

redmonaco



*Date*

25/10/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£400.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

